# Contemporary Youth Orchestra + Jefferson Starship



## sbkp (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, lux. It was definitely fun. It's such a pleasure to be writing for live players, too!


----------



## sbkp (May 18, 2011)

I just heard this concert will be broadcast live on HDnet. June 5 @ 8pm eastern time.

Thanks to the folks at Sibelius and VSL for the tools.


----------

